

Epic tech fails [infographic] - thankuz
http://holykaw.alltop.com/epic-tech-fails-infographic?tu2=1

======
the_mat
Of course, the Zip drive was massively popular. It was the first legitimate,
mass-market step past the floppy drive. They sold like crazy, even being
standard options from Dell.

Zip drives were surpassed by USB drives and cheap hard drives, but there's no
way you can label them "an epic tech fail."

